# Mary Lou update



## anoki (Jan 21, 2008)

Well the vet was out again this morning to check on Mary Lou's eye. She thought she'd have to scrape it again....BUT when she looked at it this morning, she couldn't believe how improved it was!!!!









Guess all the trips out there every couple of hours or more, paid off!!! I'm glad she told me to do that! She said most people she doesn't bother, because she knows they won't be nearly strict enough about it, but she knew I would get out there as often as possible and more often!!! LOL

Anyways, I'm very happy! She said it still looks nasty where the wound on her eyeball is, but the eye itself looks really, really good!!!!








Wish I'd taken before and after pics....

~kathryn


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 21, 2008)

Great news! Glad to hear your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad she is doing better. Will she have any blindness from this?

I hope not...


----------



## julieb (Jan 21, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Congrats!!! pat yourself on the back for being a good mom



I hope she continues to heal well  [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so happy that MaryLou's eye is getting better!!

I agree with julieb, you truly are a good mom





Thanks for the update


----------



## anoki (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It has been tiring...but I have to go out with the puppies anyway, so just put Mary Lou into the routine!



Basketmiss said:


> Glad she is doing better. Will she have any blindness from this?
> 
> I hope not...


I'm pretty sure there will be some degree of blindness. There is a pretty big mark on her eye still. It is kind of to the top of the eyeball, and not directly in the middle of her pupil, so hopefully she'll be able to see at least some....

~kathryn


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 22, 2008)

So happy to read she is doing better





Before & after pics would have been great


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 23, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing better!! And yes, you are a great mom for taking such good care of her








Keep us posted please


----------

